# Protocolos de control PTZ cámara domo



## claudiovega (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola, hay varios protocolos para control PTZ, estoy usando PELCO P, pero este no devuelve información de la posición (ejemplo: grado de Tilt) ¿Qué protocolo devuelve esta información? Otra pregunta ¿Alguien tiene documentación del protocolo DH-SD (no se si hace lo que pregunto antes)? ...


----------

